# Pirate radio or not?



## NaeKid

I recently found a site about "Pirate FM radio" that is supposed to be easy to setup in a home or in a vehicle - low power output that might have a 15 mile radius. I got to thinking that it might be a good thing to have out on a farm or ranch where the base-station plays music for the folks out in the fields and they can also message-out via microphone to the folks in the field if required.

Details on it all can be found at http://www.outlawradio.us/

Then I got to thinking that it might be a good thing to setup with 12-volt radios and solar-panels in a small town to be used as an outgoing communication system - emergency notices could be broadcast, town events could be shared or even have the towns meetings recorded and broadcast for those who are not able to get to the town-hall (folks in a clinic or care-center or similar circumstance) for the meeting, but, they need to know what is being discussed.

There could be many more reasons to have a general "small power" radio station setup. I realize that there are some problems that may crop-up, but, overall, I can see some great benefits to it.


----------



## k0xxx

I operated such a station for about 8 years on our property. The transmitter was a kit from Ramsey Electronics, and could have easily been operated with a battery and solar panel. After the transmitter died from a lightening induced voltage spike, I just never got around to repairing it or building a new kit. Maybe someday...

The antenna was a homebrew ground plane at about 15 feet and we easily covered my 15 acres, and then some. It would be quite easy to get extended range with a higher antenna and a small FM amp. These little FM stations are easy to set up. Complete and functional transmitters can now be purchased off eBay for a very low price. The trick to avoiding any problem with authorities, at least in the US, is to be sure that you select a clear frequency and not cause any interference to commercial stations or their listeners. Also, don't get overly ambitious with the coverage, as the fines can run into several thousand dollars.


----------



## TheLazyL

NaeKid said:


> ..."Pirate FM radio" ...might have a 15 mile radius... good thing to have out on a farm or ranch where the base-station plays music for the folks out in the fields....


Since this is a prep forum, I take your post to mean after a SHTF.

ARE YOU NUTS?!

Every time you transmit on a radio there is a potential of giving your location away. So why increase your risk by broadcasting music?


----------



## NaeKid

TheLazyL said:


> Since this is a prep forum, I take your post to mean after a SHTF.
> 
> ARE YOU NUTS?!
> 
> Every time you transmit on a radio there is a potential of giving your location away. So why increase your risk by broadcasting music?


Yes, I am nuts - that is why I run a site like this. Haven't you learned anything about me yet? :scratch

Anyway, I am thinking along the lines of another form of communications for the masses. In the small town where I live, there are no radio communications that the residents can listen into. Ya, the next town north has commercial radio that broadcasts weather, sports, music, but, nothing in my town. So, I decided to expand on my communications and now have CB-radios, FRS and also got my HAM licence (still need a radio).

I was looking for a radio that I can mount to my KLR motorcycle and found that site with all kinds of information on it. It got the gears turning in my head and I figure that I could setup a system where a solar panel keeps batteries going and I could use my MP3 player to randomly play messages through the "local" radio for residents to listen to.

If it was cheap enough to run, I wouldn't even bother charging town-council for the messages broadcast. If it was something that could be an expensive undertaking (equipment, electric, time, licence, etc) then I might have to setup a business for it and charge advertisers ...

It is just one of those "what-if" random thoughts that I get - I might do something with the thought, I might just say screw it and never do anything about it. I was just hoping for some reasonable minds to comment on the idea ...


----------



## k0xxx

*"Yes, I am nuts - that is why I run a site like this. Haven't you learned anything about me yet?"* :thumbraise:

A micro FM station would indeed be a good way to keep the local community informed after SHTF. It could easily be powered by a solar panel, and a daily schedule could be set up for announcements, news, and perhaps personal information for those trying to locate loved ones. Even though it would be a security risk to some extent, it would be portable enough to be moved to different locations as the situation warranted.


----------



## oldvet

NaeKid said:


> Yes, I am nuts - that is why I run a site like this. Haven't you learned anything about me yet? :scratch
> 
> Anyway, I am thinking along the lines of another form of communications for the masses. In the small town where I live, there are no radio communications that the residents can listen into. Ya, the next town north has commercial radio that broadcasts weather, sports, music, but, nothing in my town. So, I decided to expand on my communications and now have CB-radios, FRS and also got my HAM licence (still need a radio).
> 
> I was looking for a radio that I can mount to my KLR motorcycle and found that site with all kinds of information on it. It got the gears turning in my head and I figure that I could setup a system where a solar panel keeps batteries going and I could use my MP3 player to randomly play messages through the "local" radio for residents to listen to.
> 
> If it was cheap enough to run, I wouldn't even bother charging town-council for the messages broadcast. If it was something that could be an expensive undertaking (equipment, electric, time, licence, etc) then I might have to setup a business for it and charge advertisers ...
> 
> It is just one of those "what-if" random thoughts that I get - I might do something with the thought, I might just say screw it and never do anything about it. I was just hoping for some reasonable minds to comment on the idea ...


Well I must be "nuts" as well because I think it is a great idea, especially pre-SHTF. If/when the S does start to hit the fan, that low power FM station would be an excellent way to get the news out to fellow Patriots and just think about other Patriots with the same set up able to relay info all across the nation.

On a lighter note, you would be able to play the music of your choice or the type the folks in your area request and not have to settle for something you really don't want to listen to. Yes you would also be able to pass along messages, hi's and goodbye's and any and everything in between.

Post SHTF it would be totally up to the operator on wheather to transmit or not, knowing the possibilities of being triangulated and busted, then again there are "fixes" for just such a problem as that.


----------



## LincTex

You and I think alike. I have been considering this one: CZH-15A
It is 15 watts (some say 20 watts) on "HI" and TX' on FM... and will screw up TV reception around you, so be careful where you practice!

http://www.amazon.com/Fail-Safe-Pro...ntenna/dp/B003VZOUX4/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

http://www.amazon.com/SainSonic-CZH...TF8&colid=2QTGDMENSSJWQ&coliid=I3D0BU85SY200Y

Prices vary ALL OVER the place.... you get what you pay for??? But they all look the same.. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:

FMUSER CZH-15A Black 15W stereo PLL FM transmitter
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-FMUSER-...nsmitter-broadcast-Power-supply-/260971917338

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-CZH-15A-1...broadcast-Stereo-FM-station-USE-/251010646525

Reviews online are generally positive, but with all Chinese goods sometimes you get a lemon.

http://www.fmuser.com/low-power-fm-transmitter/15W-V10-FM-stereo-PLL-broadcast-transmitter.html $109 USD ?!?!?!

eBay has all kinds of crazy stuff when searching for: "FM transmitter" or "AM transmitter"

Did you read this thread?

http://www.survivalistboards.com/showthread.php?t=165450 :
Having been at this for many years, I have all the basics pretty well covered. So I usually just try to keep an eye out for useful improvements that are relatively low cost. With the drop in prices of electronic items, one thing I've recently done is obtained a small FM radio transmitting capability, for less than $100.
While not necessarily a perfect fit for every possible survival scenario, general broadcast radio capabilities could be very useful - back in the days of old style revolutions, radio stations were one of the first things seized. Possible uses could be for communicating emergency information (water purification, food preservation, etc) in a short term, Katrina like disaster, or even organizing defenses on a local level. It just seems to me that the ability to communicate with my neighbors and the nearby small town in an emergency, is a capability worth having for a small investment.
Transmitters for the standard FM (88 - 107 MHz) band are cheap and easily available on EBay - you can get 5 to 15 watt transmitters for less than $100. I bought a 5 watt transmitter for around $50. The key, as with all transmitters, is using a good antenna and getting some elevation for it. I built a j-pole antenna for $5 in parts, but commercial antennas are also available in the $40 range. The transmitter runs on 12 volts (and if you don't already have at least some solar capabilities and battery, you should be working on that instead of reading this) so a 15 watt solar panel should give me plenty of broadcast time. I added my cheap digital recorder with an auto-repeat function to the setup so that a message could be recorded and replayed, and also bought a cheap microphone. I put the whole setup in a small metal toolbox, with duct tape lining, for EMP protection.
It is, of course, against FCC regulations to actually use the transmitter now. But the FCC is very clear about emergencies - any available radio gear may be used by any person, licensed or not, to save life or property.
So, hypothetically, if someone who was not me tested a similar radio setup, they might find that a rubber duck antenna hooked to a 5 watt transmitter sitting on the desk in the middle of a house like mine, would only be good for a few hundred yards. But hook it to a quality antenna (like a j-pole), and even from inside a house the signal can be heard 5 miles away in a city similar to one near me. With 30 feet of coax, a twenty foot aluminum ladder, a 15ft fiberglass pruning pole, and some duct tape, you could have an antenna temporarily set up 30ft in the air, leaning against a house or tree, in just a few minutes.
Yes, yes, I hear the OPSEC screams already. If I set up the transmitter, people will be able to find me. The answer is, if its that kind of SHTF situation, my $60 was a waste and I won't use it. Or, I'll set it up in the woods somewhere. Whatever. But if it's a bad EMP hit, I might want to try to get my community organized - for food, for defense, or maybe just for entertainment - and, with my other ham radio gear, I might be one of the few people who actually knows what's going on&#8230;..
I'm also thinking I may invest in some cheap $2 transistor radios&#8230; if everything goes EMP, it might be worthwhile to be able to communicate with my neighbors or other key people. I might also pre-print some flyers with the Frequency on them, for possible posting around town or at intersections.
YMMV


----------



## LincTex

oldvet said:


> Well I must be "nuts" as well because I think it is a great idea, especially pre-SHTF. If/when the S does start to hit the fan, that low power FM station would be an excellent way to get the news out to fellow Patriots.


There are a lot of uses. You could stop a riot if the right words are broadcasted.

Not many people even have CB radios anymore! But every car and home has a FM radio...

This one is $79, but I wonder about the quality
http://www.ebay.com/itm/15W-ST-15B-...ter-Wholesale-DHL-free-shipping-/220936627887


----------



## BillS

It sounds like a good idea for before it hits the fan. Afterwards I think it just makes you a target.


----------



## LincTex

BillS said:


> Afterwards I think it just makes you a target.


How many people can honestly find the source of a transmission signal, though? I couldn't unless I had some specialized equipment... which I don't.

If "the Nazis are coming" you had better sign off, grab your TX and run.

ONE ALTERNATIVE (besides CB's) are aircraft transceivers. 
FM, start around 109 MHz and go up to about 135 or so. Many are 12 volts (older ones). A poor man's high-powered CB.


----------



## Shammua

You know you can go even further than just an MP3. What kind of internet do you have? You could almost lease that to a station to rebroadcast their station over your system via streaming stations and make a bit of cash, then just insert local town needs as needed. I have already marked this as a necessity for my property (100+ not sure the antenna for that) and maybe nearby town so that I can tie it to a server and have my tunes all the time and not have to worry about another gadget to carry around.

My two cents, hope it appreciated....


----------



## Magus

TheLazyL said:


> Since this is a prep forum, I take your post to mean after a SHTF.
> 
> ARE YOU NUTS?!
> 
> Every time you transmit on a radio there is a potential of giving your location away. So why increase your risk by broadcasting music?


Tokyo Rose and Hanoi Honey would laugh.

Back in the late 70's and early 80's I used to get "Texas radio and the big beat" on a rare occasion.Dad played country western during the day, his son played punk and revolution rock at night.both were huge on the 10th amendment and legalized pot.


----------



## Ration-AL

LincTex said:


> How many people can honestly find the source of a transmission signal, though? I couldn't unless I had some specialized equipment... which I don't.
> 
> If "the Nazis are coming" you had better sign off, grab your TX and run.
> 
> ONE ALTERNATIVE (besides CB's) are aircraft transceivers.
> FM, start around 109 MHz and go up to about 135 or so. Many are 12 volts (older ones). A poor man's high-powered CB.


uummm it's very easy with a small receiver and a directional antenna , sure it'd take some time but i could track you down within a day by myself on foot only using maybe 10lbs of gear.....i though a ham guy would know about radio foxhunting ? i'm only a tech class and can do this pretty proficiently ....
http://www.qsl.net/k/kd4sai//fox3.html

also why transmit on FM when AM would be fine for music in shtf, sure it's not stereo sound quality but your using x2 as much power for the same signal, i'm currently trying to see what i can do with as little power as possible , 5w or less. like i said though i'm just a tech class for now and am getting more into it, hence the emphasis on receiving at the moment. general class tests coming up next month!! stoked for that one!


----------



## LincTex

Ration-AL said:


> uummm it's very easy with a small receiver and a directional antenna .. I thought a ham guy would know about radio foxhunting? I'm only a tech class and can do this pretty proficiently ....


I meant the "general populace"...
1) most of the "general populace" are not HAMs
2) After the SHTF... HAMs are the people I would be least worried about. They are typically a pretty like-minded bunch and usually pretty conservative.



Ration-AL said:


> also why transmit on FM when AM would be fine ... your using x2 as much power for the same signal


Yes and No. 
YES, AM can go farther... No, not many people ever tune into AM very often anymore. If you want to reach "general populace" most will be searching for FM stations.... using the "seek" button.

YES, if you want to reach/target specific people that you know have AM radios and will be listening for the signal. I like the idea of pre-printed flyers with broadcast times listed.

Also, there seems to be a real lack of good yet inexpensive AM transmitters that will transmit on common household/car frequencies. They are out there, but not very common anymore, it seems. I don't have time to build one.


----------



## Ration-AL

LincTex said:


> 2) After the SHTF... HAMs are the people I would be least worried about. They are typically a pretty like-minded bunch and usually pretty conservative.
> 
> Also, there seems to be a real lack of good yet inexpensive AM transmitters that will transmit on common household/car frequencies. They are out there, but not very common anymore, it seems. I don't have time to build one.


i agree with you completely on everything,except the part about am receivers, should be no difference and i would think most people know that AM tends to be national and FM tends to be local, at least anyone who listens to talk radio in their car in the AM on the way to work, but like you mentioned the issues would be transmitting on that band and modding your rig to do that would be difficult for someone like me , i'm trying to find a decent older rig to make some modifications like this on for SHTF...


----------



## DKRinAK

*Well. them is the rules*

Low Power FM radio licenses
Who is _Not _Eligible for LPFM Licenses?

LPFM licenses cannot be issued to individual or commercial entities. Also, existing broadcasters, cable television system operators, newspaper publishers, and other media entities are not eligible for LPFM licenses.
http://www.fcc.gov/guides/low-power-fm-radio-lpfm/

Then again, SOME low power radio is allowed.

From the FCC

Unlicensed Operation 
Return to Top
The next four sections cover the permitted forms of unlicensed operation in the AM band (535 to 1705 kHz) and FM band (88 to 108 MHz), and explain the penalties which may be assessed against those forms of unlicensed operation which do not fall within the permitted forms of unlicensed operation.
Part 15 Devices

Unlicensed operation on the AM and FM radio broadcast bands is permitted for some extremely low powered devices covered under Part 15 of the FCC's rules. On FM frequencies, these devices are limited to an effective service range of approximately 200 feet (61 meters). See 47 CFR (Code of Federal Regulations) Section 15.239, and the July 24, 1991 Public Notice. On the AM broadcast band, these devices are limited to an effective service range of approximately 200 feet (61 meters).  See 47 CFR Sections 15.207, 15.209, 15.219, and 15.221. These devices must accept any interference caused by any other operation, which may further limit the effective service range.

For more information on Part 15 devices, please see OET Bulletin No. 63 ("Understanding the FCC Regulations for Low-Power, Non-Licensed Transmitters"). Questions not answered by this Bulletin can be directed to the FCC's Office of Engineering and Technology, Customer Service Branch, at the Columbia, Maryland office, phone (301) 362 - 3000, OET Laboratory Division help page and search for "Part 15". 
Carrier Current or Campus Radio Stations

Carrier Current Stations, also referred to as Campus Radio Stations, do not require a license to set up and operate. In general, a carrier current station consists of an AM radiofrequency signal on a frequency between 535 and 1705 kHz being injected into a power line. The effective service range of a carrier current station is approximately 200 feet (61 meters) from the power line; however, a carrier current signal will not pass through a utility transformer.

These stations are governed by 47 CFR Sections 15.207(c), 15.209(a), and 15.221 of the Commission's rules. For more information on Carrier Current Stations, please see OET Bulletin No. 63 ("Understanding the FCC Regulations for Low-Power, Non-Licensed Transmitters"). Questions not answered by this Bulletin can be directed to the FCC's Office of Engineering and Technology, Customer Service Branch, at the Columbia, Maryland office, phone (301) 362 - 3000, OET Laboratory Division help page and search for "Carrier Current".

Prohibited Forms of Low Power Operation

A license or a construction permit is required for forms of operation in the AM and FM radio broadcast bands which cannot be classified as Part 15 or Carrier Current Stations. This license or construction permit must be obtained from the Commission prior to construction of a broadcast station and before operations may commence. For more information on application filing requirements for licensed operation, see the general information at How To Apply for A Radio or Television Broadcast Station. 
Penalties for Operation Without A Permit or License

The Commission considers unauthorized broadcast operation to be a serious matter. Presently, the *maximum penalty for operating an unlicensed or "pirate" broadcast station (one which is not permitted under Part 15 or is not a Carrier Current Station) is set at $10,000 for a single violation or a single day of operation, up to a total maximum amount of $75,000.*

Adjustments may be made upwards or downwards depending on the circumstances involved. Equipment used for an unauthorized operation may also be confiscated. There are also criminal penalties (fine and/or imprisonment) for "willfully and knowingly" operating a radio station without a license. DON'T DO IT!

Well, that's the take from the guys with the guns.


----------



## LincTex

I most likely will not be concerned with abiding to Part 15 after a major event.


----------



## LincTex

Only 2 grand for 600 watts PEP:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AM-TRANSMITTER-520-1800KHz-150w-Carrier-600w-PEP-/250631615489


----------



## DKRinAK

*Do as you will*



LincTex said:


> I most likely will not be concerned with abiding to Part 15 after a major event.


You may do as you wish - I am only pointing out that such operation is both illegal and heavily punished.

Many consider the aftermath of Katrina as a 'major event' - and even now, years later, the Gov't is tracking down and jailing folks for for their actions.

There is always an after, count on it.

If things go completely to pot - I doubt anyone will be trying to run a a radio station, trying to avoid starving to death will be a higher priority, and where would be the intended audience?

/.


----------



## k0xxx

A low power AM or FM station would be great for a rural community after some event takes out other forms of mass communication. Most likely, you could work with the local government to relay emergency information and announcements. IMHO, under those circumstances it would very unlikely that any prosecution would result, especially if the station were taken off the air once a commercial station became available. 

Even the cheap AM "Talking House" transmitters can gain a better coverage area with a proper external antenna and some height. Such a station would not be desirable in all situations, but there could come a time that one would be worth it's weight in gold in some scenarios. I have been convinced to rebuild my old station, and to put away a half dozen or so cheap solar powered transistor radios. Dang, calling them "transistor radios" really dates me. ;?)


----------



## LincTex

DKRinAK said:


> If things go completely to pot - I doubt anyone will be trying to run a a radio station, trying to avoid starving to death will be a higher priority, and where would be the intended audience?


Well, we have to go back to the beginning of this thread to answer that question. There can indeed be reasons for wanting to reach multiple peoples quickly and simultaneously, and a radio broadcast would serve that purpose. The caveat is, they would need to know when to be listening, and on what frequency.

Your very lengthy "part 15" legality post is very good information, yet it is semi-uncalled for... I can see your need for providing that information, but I will be damned if I follow some semi-irrelevant and nearly unnecessary law after a major event.

I seriously doubt that whether I am following the FCC rules and the threat of FCC fines "looming over my head" will steer my actions much. And by the same token, please provide evidence that anyone was charged and fined by the FCC after Hurricane Katrina for said violations. I am not saying it never happened.... but I personally haven't heard of any.



k0xxx said:


> A low power AM or FM station would be great for a rural community after some event takes out other forms of mass communication. Most likely, you could work with the local government to relay emergency information and announcements. IMHO, under those circumstances it would very unlikely that any prosecution would result, especially if the station were taken off the air once a commercial station became available.


Absolutely, I agree. 
If an event were devastating enough, people with leadership skills can use a broadcast transmitter to do a lot to organize a community and spread pertinent news while waiting for federal (or any other agency) help to arrive... if they arrive.


----------



## LincTex

I know the FCC makes and enforces the rules, but they are still human beings, and i can imagine they will use logic to interpret what actions should be taken (with reasonable measure) in a time of crisis:

http://www.broadcastlawblog.com/articles/tower-issues/

*Operating Broadcast Stations in an Emergency - AM Operations at Night, STAs and Other Issues* 
September 3, 2009 by David Oxenford

The threat from the recent fires to the tower farm on Mount Wilson from which many of the radio and television stations serving the Los Angeles area operate highlight the need for broadcasters to have an emergency plan in the event that some local catastrophe affects their tower site. The fact that this fire comes near to the anniversary of Hurricane Katrina, where many broadcasters lost power, but where others were able to provide a lifeline to their communities, reminds broadcasters that emergencies can strike anywhere in the country, and broadcasters need to be ready. The FCC's Public Notice issued this week, adopting special procedures for stations in the area affected by the fire, demonstrate that the FCC is ready to work with broadcasters to provide service in the time of a widespread disaster, relaxing many of its normal rules. The FCC has been very good in helping stations in the event of a mass disaster - even helping broadcasters during Katrina cut through the red tape of other agencies in order to assure their continued operation. But broadcasters need to familiarize themselves with the rules about emergency operations, and be ready to deal with a more isolated disaster that may not receive enough attention for the FCC to, on its own, relax these rules.


----------



## TheLazyL

OK. I’ll try keep an open mind (Still think y’all are nuts! Must be why I blend in so well?).

1. What's the range of one of these micro am/fm stations?
2.	Could it reach enough of the remaining Sheeple to do any good?
3.	How would a listening Cowpoke know the broadcasts are from a source that could be trusted (truth not rumors or misinformation)?


----------



## NaeKid

TheLazyL said:


> OK. I'll try keep an open mind (Still think y'all are nuts! Must be why I blend in so well?).
> 
> 1. What's the range of one of these micro am/fm stations?
> 2.	Could it reach enough of the remaining Sheeple to do any good?
> 3.	How would a listening Cowpoke know the broadcasts are from a source that could be trusted (truth not rumors or misinformation)?


The smallest FM-transmitter has a range that will be able to have several radios all playing the same music inside an average house. You see them on store shelves everywhere - they plug into a cigarette lighter and have a cable that pops into an iPhone or MP3 player or portable CD-player and transmits at very low frequencies. You can normally buy them for under $30 at just about any electronics store or even autoparts places (see picture below).

Hacking into one of those and running a long wire to a big antenna (take apart an old ghetto-blaster for its parts) will boost your range with one of those little units. You could probably expect that the range will cover a couple blocks in an average small town.






How will you know if the information is true? That is a very hard answer to come up with. If the information states that there is flooding in town from lots of rain and you see smoke from a forest fire coming closer and a blue sky, then I would suggest that there are lies being told. If the information is stating that there is a tornado happening and that all members of the town should seek a reinforced structure to cower under and you see the heavy clouds, then I would suggest that the truth is being told.


----------



## k0xxx

The range on my little station was something like 1500 - 2000 ft. But mine is just .5 watts (at best) and I am down in a hollow, with hills on three sides. a 5 or 10 watts model could probably cover a couple of miles with a good antenna set at a decent height. That could give plenty of coverage for a small town or rural community. 

As for knowing that the information was trustworthy, it would probably depend on providing good information in a professional manner. Possibly working with known, trusted local officials such as the Sheriff or Mayor, and setting up a schedule would help. News of the current situation, relief efforts, etc.could be broadcast, followed by personal messages of people trying to locate friends and family, barter information, etc., could be run.

I can definitely see where such a station could not be needed or wanted in some situations, but in others (say the aftermath of an EMP event) it could be the only form of mass communication for some communities. It's not something for everyone, but since I have most of the equipment already...


----------



## NaeKid

I found a few "inexpensive" FM-transmitters on eBay and a video on one of them.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/10W-FM-high-...ectronics_Radio_Equipment&hash=item4aa6d19472


----------



## LincTex

Did you ever watch old episodes of M.A.S.H.? I know the P.A. system wasn't wireless... but regular public announcements give a sense of community and everyone loves a little news once in a while, no matter how insignificant or mundane it is.

Unless you live in the very remotest areas of wilderness.... I guarantee, if you can reach out a few miles (and there aren't any other radio broadcasts occurring, like after an EMP) you can add a lot of civility to the situation by getting people tuned in and sharing a little news. If left to their own imaginations, people tend to get anxious and panicky for lack of information. You can take news info gleaned from shortwave messages and pass it along on common frequencies. 

Radio broadcasts had an amazing effect on the rural populations when they became readily available. It may once again at some point in the future.


----------



## Ration-AL

k0xxx said:


> A low power AM or FM station would be great for a rural community after some event takes out other forms of mass communication. Most likely, you could work with the local government to relay emergency information and announcements. IMHO, under those circumstances it would very unlikely that any prosecution would result, especially if the station were taken off the air once a commercial station became available.
> 
> Even the cheap AM "Talking House" transmitters can gain a better coverage area with a proper external antenna and some height. Such a station would not be desirable in all situations, but there could come a time that one would be worth it's weight in gold in some scenarios. I have been convinced to rebuild my old station, and to put away a half dozen or so cheap solar powered transistor radios. Dang, calling them "transistor radios" really dates me. ;?)


from my understanding in a SHTF case all the laws regarding the FCC go away basically... also in regards with retransmission of broadcasts and all of the rest that are generally no-no's ...here

Here are the specific FCC rules found in Title 47 of the US Code that pertain to common licensed two-way radio services and emergency communications: Please take note that almost all of these rules specify "Immediate threat to life or property".

§ 90.407 Emergency communications. (Land Mobile-Public Safety, Business)
The licensee of any station authorized under this part may, during a period of emergency in which the normal communication facilities are disrupted as a result of hurricane, flood, earthquake or similar disaster, utilize such station for emergency communications in a manner other than that specified in the station authorization or in the rules and regulations governing the operation of such stations. The Commission may at any time order the discontinuance of such special use of the authorized facilities.

§ 95.143 Managing a GMRS system in an emergency. (GMRS)
(a) The stations in a GMRS system must cease transmitting when the station operator of any station on the same channel is communicating an emergency message (concerning the immediate protection of property or the safety of someone's life).

(b) If necessary to communicate an emergency message from a station in a GMRS system, the licensee may permit:

(1) Anyone to be the station operator (see §95.179); and

(2) The station operator to communicate the emergency message to any radio station.

§ 97.403 Safety of life and protection of property. (Amateur)
No provision of these rules prevents the use by an amateur station of any means of radiocommunication at its disposal to provide essential communication needs in connection with the immediate safety of human life and immediate protection of property when normal communication systems are not available.

§ 97.405 Station in distress.
(a) No provision of these rules prevents the use by an amateur station in distress of any means at its disposal to attract attention, make known its condition and location, and obtain assistance.

(b) No provision of these rules prevents the use by a station, in the exceptional circumstances described in paragraph (a) of this section, of any means of radiocommunications at its disposal to assist a station in distress.

§ 80.47 Operation during emergency. (Marine)
A station may be used for emergency communications when normal communication facilities are disrupted. The Commission may order the discontinuance of any such emergency communication service.

§ 87.43 Operation during emergency. (Aircraft)
A station may be used for emergency communications in a manner other than that specified in the station license or in the operating rules when normal communication facilities are disrupted. The Commission may order the discontinuance f any such emergency service.


----------



## Resto

11 years ago I lived up north. I owned a Kenwood 440 with a set of stack beams on a 360 rotor also an Antron 99. The Kenwood runs off 12V alot of older Ham Transievers do. I used 2 12v deep cycle Batteries wired in paralell on a trickle charger.
The Kenwood I had output of over 180Wts Clean. Most Ham units have a space for an FM crystal, Mine did But I never bought one for it. Get this My Kenwood had an agustment for power output all the way down past 4 watts.
My Kenwood broadcast on all CB channels USS and LSS by tunning to the freaq. With a good ham set (many can be had for 150.00-750.00 all the way up past 8000.00) Alot of older units were designed for home or Auto. Mine had a handle on it so you could unhook from the House and put in the Auto. Think of it with my radio I could go from under 4 watts to 180watts. With a 120 volt 1000watt amp and an FM crystal you could play some mean tunes.
Dont worry about the FCC going after unlicensed Operators, They only concentrate on the comercial stuff, They are under funded and only respond to complaints like getting into the Nieghbors Telephone, then you get a card in the mail check the box that says its BS and send it back. They rarely even go that far out here but if alot of complaints get called in on you they will send an investigator, but they still have to prove it was you and they know they cant its he said she said. I know, I had a guy 200 yards from me with an old yeasu with tubes that was so out of tune he transmitted on many freaqs agt the same time (Harmonic echoing and distortion), no ground on his rusty tower, Real nasty set and he ran the out put as high as it would go.
He got into a neighbors tv they had an arial with flat wire. The Nieghbor confronted him and he said it was me. The Lady came to my house, so I replaced her flat wire and twisted it evey foot, then grounded her arial turned it for better reception while her nieghbor was watching. then I went home and called her on the phone and crank my power to 180wts and swung my stacks around straight at her and and the offender, while on the phone with her, and her TV on ,I spoke into my mike and the phone, No interference, till her nieghbor started up his, he had to I was blowing him out 200 yards away, coulda blown up his radio, AS soon as he started telling me off( at his max power) it came over her tv as she was on the phone. I had him squelched out. Needless to say she had already called the FCC and I got the card in the mail, filled it out and sent it back. The lady called the FCC and apologized and complained that it was really her niehbor and they still didnt do anything about it. So I wouldnt worry about any FCC violations most people have cable or dishes and most air TV out here is a Digital signal now. But the only way you can get into a phone line is if the lightning arrestors are not maintained properly by the phone company, and they rarely are( Thats another story) "I gotta Million of um" "I Tell Ya".JM2C

Im looking at building another "shack" for home and mobile use. The antenna base will fitt into a 2" reciever hitch, with a mast built from cement plane handles that snap together. On a Mountain top out here It will go far. It was not uncommon for me to talk to Canada, Hawaii, Japan, Brazil I dropped into the UK on a skip one night. Washington state was everyday. My main goal with the new set up will be for post SHTF to reorganize and rebuild, if possible after it cools down a little, proly 4 months after.


----------



## mntsteve

*fm transmitters*

I broadcast daily 24/7 with a .05 transmitter,,i am in the idaho mountains,,
just ordered a 15 watt unit,,it will blast out 6-10 miles,,i broadcast
alex jones,,,howard stern,,coast to coast am,,FTW,,GO TO kitmanlaw2008
on ebay


----------



## dataman19

Man, this thread takes me back to the good ole 60's "KCUF" my pirate station that operated for five years in a small middle Tennessee community. Only had a 50-watt FM Stereo Exciter - but great coverage that included the local "cruise corridor".
...
When I got my First Class License and the Marine Radar Endorsement I was too busy for KCUF and it withered into oblivion. Not to mention the fact that "I would have been crucified by the FCC if they caught us". My Station Engineer at WKDF (Nashville's 100KW Rock Station - I was over night/early morning DJ and Station On-Air Engineer in the late 60's - my first Commercial Broadcast Engineering job) informed me that "I should put my childish ways behind me if I wanted to be a Serious Broadcast Engineer".
..
Went on to own two FM Radio Stations (my first was obtained while I was a high school Junior) - both put me through MIT and CalTech (they paid for my college). So Radio has been good to me. So were the 24 years of military service (yea I'm retireded......).
...
The secret to a homestead FM Radio operation is to make sure you are on an unused channel - the FCC has an extensive database to look up frequencies and adjacent channel stations:
...
The separation Info (The distance between stations):
...
http://transition.fcc.gov/mb/audio/spacing/index.html
...
The FM station Search Page:
...
http://www.fcc.gov/encyclopedia/fm-query-broadcast-station-search
...
The AM station Search Page:
..
http://www.fcc.gov/encyclopedia/am-query-broadcast-station-search
...
Here is the FCC Media Bureau page:
..
http://transition.fcc.gov/mb/audio/
....
The other caution is to ensure the signal does not extend beyond your property boundary (if you have a 100,000 acre southern Arizona homestead - that's a lot of possible watts - if you have a 12-Acre homestead - then Part 15 (Unlicensed non commercial broadcast) is the way to go.
..
The main concern is to pick a frequency that is a)un used in your area, 1st) Does not have a class A (3KW-6KW), Class B , Class C3 (25KW, Class C2 (50KW), or Class C1 (100KW) station already occupying that frequency that is not beyond the "protected distance for that class). 2nd) No adjacent channel station that is within the adjacent channel/frequency for the class of station separation zone, 3rd) No second adjacent frequency (ie: you want 101.7Mhz - the adjacents would be 101.5Mhz and 101.9 MHz, the secondary adjacents would be 101.3MHz and 102.1MHz). and 4th) Not transmit beyond the property boundary (this includes the property boundary - for descretion, I would make sure that some one standing just within the property could not pick up a faint or useable signal). If the property is fenced and "posted" then technically the FCC would not have jurisdiction to enter to snoop - if they found a transmitter, the issues would be whether or not it was illegal (by definition it could be argued that the signal does not fall outside the exclusive property boundaries, and does not interfere with any legal station coverage in the primary co-channel, adjacent or secondary channels. Naturally, you would not want the signal to extend to the third or fourth channel - called signal bleed - so you would have to also make sure that sufficient filtering would be employed to eliminate or attenuate any additional harmonics sufficiently to render them harmless - like -65dbw harmless).
..
I would give you better FCC search references - but then I would have to give you "my password" and THAT TAINT GONNA HAPPEN.... The FCC Database is extensive enough to give you Station Call letters, Station Coverage Maps, and any adjacent and on-channel stations all the way out to 100+ miles. In frequency planning you generally limit your searching to a 90-240 mile radius, since most class C1 100K stations are only protected out to about 98 miles radius from the antenna.
..
Still the "log in" database gives you the Station ID, Station Call Letters, History of the Station License, Coverage Maps, and even the contact info for the station, not to mention the physical properties and location of the transmitter.
....
If you decide to operate - then do so with due diligence. Even in a SHTF situation, finding a station is not hard. Just driving around tuning a radio will alert someone to the very "presense" of a station (This is how the FCC did it in the early days - now they have automated monitoring stations like the one we host at 24th Street and Indian School Road in Phoenix, Arizona - oops, did I say something wrong? Nope - it is common knowledge).
...
Dave
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## NaeKid

I found a video about PirateRadio out in UK this morning, an older video ('bout 3 years old now) and how they tracked and busted a PirateRadio station.

One thing that I got out of the story was that they were more concerned with the PirateRadio being there and generating cash - and - that it might be related to other crimes (terrorism). It didn't seem like they were interested in people who are out there to "help the community" and not taking any money for "advertising fees".


----------



## Bionicski

I use the CZH-15A which I bought after having a higher quality 20Watt unit. The signal is much less clear and its range is not as far, but for the price it cant be beat since I really only want to transmit in my local neighborhood. It will interfere with UHF VHF High def channels, but no one I know uses a High def antenna anyways, as for the lower quality signal I can live with that.


----------



## LincTex

Bionicski said:


> I use the CZH-15A which I bought after having a higher quality 20Watt unit. The signal is much less clear and its range is not as far, but for the price it cant be beat.


Thanks for the feedback. Those seem to be very prevalent on eBay, seeing them for around $80 now. I wonder how quality varies at all with price and "brand name".


----------



## NaeKid

Bionicski said:


> I use the CZH-15A which I bought after having a higher quality 20Watt unit. The signal is much less clear and its range is not as far, but for the price it cant be beat since I really only want to transmit in my local neighborhood. It will interfere with UHF VHF High def channels, but no one I know uses a High def antenna anyways, as for the lower quality signal I can live with that.


I would love to know more about your 20-watt unit and what determines the quality-of-sound difference between the two units. I would have thought that the digital-based-unit (CZH) would have great sound as long as the antenna was tuned-in correctly.


----------



## LincTex

NaeKid said:


> I would have thought that the digital-based-unit (CZH) would have great sound as long as the antenna was tuned-in correctly.


If they are using high tolerance components (a lot of Chinese electronics is TERRIBLE at this) then the sound quality would still suffer, digital tuning notwithstanding.

I also wonder how far off the actual frequency is from the one you think you are transmitting on.


----------



## cowboyhermit

If this is too off topic then I apologize but instead of fm radio has anyone considered a wifi hotspot for post shtf coms in a community type situation? 
Not hard to get a mile or two coverage, there isn't quite the universal coverage of fm but with all the phones and tablets and stuff it can't be far behind. Plus you have encryption possibilities. Of course this is a lot less simple to setup, especially on the network end.


----------



## LincTex

cowboyhermit said:


> has anyone considered a wifi hotspot for post shtf coms in a community type situation?


Entirely possible... as long as you have the equipment and the people that know how to make it work!



cowboyhermit said:


> Of course this is a lot less simple to setup, especially on the network end.


That's the caveat. I believe the "simple" things will suffice at first, like basic AM/FM broadcasting. Having WiFi would be huge, though.


----------



## NaeKid

Well - I did it.

I purchased a CZE-7C FM transmitter that I am currently testing with a battery pack that is fully charged. There is a cooling fan in the back of it that seems to be the highest level of power draw.

I like the little size of the unit. What I didn't like was the way the antenna mounts to the back of it. I dug through some of my old computer networking stuff and found some BNC connectors for a 10-base-2 network. Hooked up the wires and extenders / T-connectors and put the antenna as high as possible in my house, without going into the rafters.

I have my micro MP3 player (Lexar unit) feeding signal into the transmitter and a little portable radio out in my backyard receiving the signal. So far - so good!

Next test - drive around the town with my radio tuned to my signal and see where it may not reach.

Found a video of a guy from the next province over who tested his system... amazing distance was experienced!


----------



## Caribou

A few years ago we had a pirate broadcasting in our town. He was shut down in a few weeks. The commercial boys were displeased to have fewer listeners. He was not stepping on any frequencies he was stepping on rice bowls.

The villages use marine VHF radios. Each village has their own frequency and it acts as a party line. If another village is close enough then they will just switch over to talk to someone there. This is totally illegal. The FCC choses to ignore this for two reasons. First they are in a location that does not interfere with any marine traffic and second is because of any umm…… health concerns, yes that's it health concerns, of any agents flying in to enforce these laws. This would not help you communicate with the unwashed masses but it is a viable alternative to a regional group. 

While I concur that it is a good idea to keep a transmitter in a faraday cage, how many people will be listening after an EMP? It seems to me that most of the receivers today would be fried unless they were similarly protected and I don't see that happening with most people.


----------



## Ozarker

Hmmm..... for those that are not HAMs, why not just get your license, many 2 meter repeaters have dedicated internet service. I have 4 FM transmitters, remote video cameras. 

You can get small transmitters, they use them locally for real estate advertising for listed properties, the yard sign tells the freq. and you can hear the home details. Some have used them for Christmas displays, light shows coordinated to the music.

While "non-radio" types jump to the conclusion that more power is better like cubic inches in a hotrod this is not the case with radios. 5 watts can bounce a signal off the moon and back! It's not the power, it's the antenna. 

Investigate QRP operations for HAMs. 

The more power used the greater the chances of all kinds of violations, frequency shifting, interference with other stations, over modulation, especially with a poorly tuned antenna magnifies the problems trying to smash through with high power.

Noticed a comment as to the FCC not being able to enter to investigate on a property posted.....laughable. I have learned over the years that those that sound like experts in any area are the ones you really need to watch carefully as they often interject opinion in a style of writing as if it's fact, not so. Violation of FCC regs are full of felonies, no law enforcement agent of any kind needs to ask permission or go get a warrant to pursue a felon or investigate a felony, they can rip your no trespassing sign right off the post on the way in. Many would be surprised at how many federal agencies have special agents with arrest powers who carry guns. There are also administrative powers that can tag you and they never go to any court unless you elect to go to court. 

Some guy in Virginia can tell if you're putting out a half watt or 5 watts or 500 watts or 5 kilowatts. Lower frequencies require more power due to the modulation at that wavelength, but anywhere on the commercial spectrum 5 watts can hit 20'25 miles easily depending on terrain. 

As to the community radio service, that is what the commercial stations are charged with through the emergency broadcast system. Most intelligent people will listen to a station they are familiar with as a reliable news source, not some nut job broadcasting his opinions of what's going on. Even if a frequency is not used doesn't mean you're not clogging up the band. While some guy is pretending to be the word of wisdom on the air, in a real emergency people searching for information may stop at that frequency, it could take them time to realize what and who they are trying to listen to, they are searching for official information and they may lose precious time messing with some air pirate. 

In an emergency, unless you need to be on the air, stay off the radio is the first rule. Make you transmissions short and concise to get the message across, think before you keyup as to what you need to say. Use only that amount of power necessary to effect your communication, more is simply wasted and can otherwise interfere in that band. 

If you need to yak, or have your own radio show, get on the FRS with low power, please.


----------



## OldMarine

Hi:

New to the forum been registered for a year or two but finally getting around to posting. I'm a retired Radio Engineer. Worked on 100,000-50,000kw FM transmitters and anything from 50KW to 250-watt AM stations.

One thing you must accept if you get a FCC Ham license. You must give the FCC access to your station anytime they decide to drop by. And the FCC does go after private citizens. They don't ignore the little guy to go after Commercial licenses. They may be under staffed but if they get a complaint, they will come after you.

The FCC has a system of HFDF sites all over the U.S. They all feed into a site in Columbia Maryland. By triangulating, they can come to within 15-miles of your signal within minutes. However, then they need DF (direction finding) cars on the ground. At that point it takes 15-45 minutes to find you. So you've got roughly 30-45 minutes once they'd located your signal and use the HFDF system to find you. There are many disclaimers on this system. 
1-if you are using a low power FM (under 50-watts) the HFDF system is just about useless unless you are sitting next to one of the stations. Here is the "white paper" from the FCC on the locations of the HFDF (high frequency direction finding) locations and how they work. http://transition.fcc.gov/omd/contracts/pre-award/RFQ11000024.pdf Note where your location is in reference to the HFDF stations.
2-HF (high frequency) stations like Ham operators using horizontal antenna's make it difficult to triangulate but not impossible. 
3-weather and elevation can make it harder to triangulate your position

The FM transmitters from Kitmanlaw 2008 on Ebay are about the best deal you are going to find. Reputable dealer and the FM transmitters are what they claim to be. Some of them will bleed over on adjoining frequencies so stay away from the top of the FM dial. FM goes from 88.1 - 107.9 The aircraft band starts at 108 - 136.975 So if you are in the 106 - 108 range of FM you run the risk of upsetting the Airport near you. The best way to keep errant spikes in your signal from wandering up to Aircraft is to get a decent tuned antenna. Kitmanlaw on ebay can sell you one these also. Good coax, solid connections and DO NOT OVERMODULATE your signal and you can broadcast a little 5-watt FM that will cover 15 miles, IF (big if) you get that antenna up high above the average terrain. (up on a hill)

AM radio is a whole different set of problems. You antenna must be vertical. A horizontal Ham type antenna on AM frequencies 540-1700khz will only radiate a few dozen yards. Plus an AM station a thousand miles away at night can overpower your little 5-watt station and make your station unlistenable. Stick to FM.

Then as a previous poster noted there are tons of old Ham tranceivers (send and receive) that can be picked up fairly inexpensive on Ebay and at local flea markets. But you need much longer antenna's and the antenna's must be tuned to the band you want to use. Granted your signal using only 10-watts could travel thousands of miles, but someone just a mile away may not be able to receive your signal. Unless you are a Ham or had Military Radio experience, I'd steer you away from this avenue. But a good "shortwave" receiver is good to have on hand. You can hear emergency nets, military comms and lots of other interesting chatter.

There are a ton of websites that deal with the "pirate" fm operator and a quick search on Google will turn them up.

With the advent of "digital FM", a lot of FM exciters are showing up on broadcast equipment sites. Pay a little more but you get what you pay for and with an FM Exciter you can do RDS (the words that read out what the name of the song is or weather and time) when you tune to the station. The FM exciter sets up the frequency so the big amplifier knows what frequency to transmit on.

Hope this helps. I tried to keep the points as short as I could. Lot of people are running little community FM stations that cover a bigger area than you might think. FCC doesn't have enough people to go after them. The key is to keep a low profile, fit in between legal stations, and don't air anything that makes you stand out too much. Here is the FCC site that documents the busts they have done. http://transition.fcc.gov/eb/FieldNotices/

Hope this helps


----------



## AndyP

I too think this might be a good idea. It really does depend in what's going on post shtf. If the area you are in is settled and people are working together, it would provide some much needed entertainment and a way to disseminate news or alerts. Hams will be sending news around, but not everyone has a way to hear them. Enter your local radio guy.

And by that time, the FCC will be SOL anyway.


----------



## WSSps

I have a portable deep well (narrow) water pump that is fairly self contained. It would be nice to be able to broadcast that I have such equipment to find locals who have a well that I can drop in for a mutual water source. 

Just another idea on what to use it for. Give a radio freq they can contact you on in your valley or area and arrangements can be made. Of course like collecting water, security is a priority.


----------

